# New Lighting



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been wanting a Dentist Overhead Light for a long time for my lathe. I found a used one on eBay the other day and have been watching it. Well, the bidding closed today at 1:45pm and I won the bid on the dentist light for $165. That is a great price if the light fixture works good. I will see but the add said it had been used as a work shop light and I want it over my lathe. It was an awsome find hopefully. I'll post when I get it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, that should brighten your day.







Must be a day for dentists - I watched an episode of American Pickers and they bought a dentist chair and tools that looked just like the one my dentist had when I was a kid and now you show a light that I remember being shined in my eyes numerous times when I was a kid.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Just looking at the pictures made my teeth hurt. lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Just looking at the pictures made my teeth hurt. lol


X-2 and I don't have any teeth.:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I always wondered where to look for one of those lights. Great idea....gotta' be better than the old 60watt light bulb! Thanks for posting. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> I always wondered where to look for one of those lights. Great idea....gotta' be better than the old 60watt light bulb! Thanks for posting. gb


Me too, I actually asked my dentist a while back about his need to replace his lights....lol. Just told me he just had his refurbished. .

I thought about it the other day while working on the mesquite piece and thought about it again and decided to just look on eBay and just so happened, there was one on there....go figure. Anyway, there was one other person that bid on it and I jumped the gun because Sunday morning it was $50 and I bid 6 hours early for $145 and he jumped it to $155 within about 20 minutes. No other bid was made and I bid again less than one minute before close and bid $250, to insure he wouldn't outbid me and he didn't have time to bid again before I finished my bid. If I had done that without my first bid, I may have gotten it for $55 or around there anyway. Oh well, I am happy to finally get one. I think it will work out real nice or hope so anyway. If all else fails, I can get a dentist chair and do some dentist work on the side. I already have a dentist air tool, so I may be set up for some second income...lol.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

*It's Here..................*

Brown Santa came yesterday. Lo and Behold, I got my light in. I unpacked it and all looks well. Wasn't sure when I got it if it was was to hang from ceiling or from a vertical post for the old dentist chair. Well, it is a vertical mount light. Wasn't sure how I was going to do it, but today I mounted it on the wall instead of the lathe. I first thought mounting it from the lathe, but with the wall, no vibration would occur as with on the lathe. Anyway, I mounted it and it works just as good as I thought it would. What a find and I absolutely love it. God is good. It swings in all directions and lights up an area without blinding me since the light is very directed and any other angle, it doesn't shine in your face. Just like a dentist light.........yep. Anyway, here it is. Kinda hard to get full effect with the photo, but believe me, it works well. The lighting head reminds me of the old War of the World machines that were on the long unbilical cord.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool!! I hope nothing flies off and hits it


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice! I have good lighting in my workshop but one of those would sure be nice on a mobile stand.
I see your garage is 'finished' the same as mine.  I redid the wall around the bathroom in my garage last fall and painted it white along with one sheet of white pegboard. WOW -- what a difference. I'm thinking I may do the whole thing this year with the pegboard. It's amazing how much additional light you get by simply making the walls white..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Nice! I have good lighting in my workshop but one of those would sure be nice on a mobile stand.
> I see your garage is 'finished' the same as mine.  I redid the wall around the bathroom in my garage last fall and painted it white along with one sheet of white pegboard. WOW -- what a difference. I'm thinking I may do the whole thing this year with the pegboard. It's amazing how much additional light you get by simply making the walls white..


haha, yes, mine if finished. Just never can take the time to do something like you describe but would sure be nice. Maybe sometime, I will do exactly as you describe but would have to move everything out to do it. I wold laos love to put an epoxy coating down also on the floor, but again, I have to move everything out to do it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*NOT TO SELF*......_keep an eye out for a dentist light!! _ 
Gotta' get me one of those! Thanks for sharing...gb

ps...how do you keep your machine soooooooooooo clean???? lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I guess I am a little OCD myself as I can't stand to stand in the shavings and vacuum the lathe very often while turning. I left a mess on the floor for a while until I started hollowing, then I just had to clean everything from top to bottom...lol. Guess Trodery rubbed off on me a bit.

Let me tell you, every turner needs one of these lights. It works fantastic.


----------

